# Maine Wood Pellets $197 per ton



## CrowBean (Jul 22, 2011)

found maine wood pellets 197 per ton at mansfield home depot. they have like 10 tons


----------



## briansol (Jul 22, 2011)

I think bristol CT home depot has the same stack... just dropve by tonight and had the sign out (no brand) for 195 i think it was.
TSC has the 214.50 deal.

i'm stuffed full of pellets to the brim though   need another garage to store any more


----------



## CrowBean (Jul 22, 2011)

Ive read mixed reviews on maine wood pellets. any opinions?


----------



## briansol (Jul 22, 2011)

I personally haven't burned them, but most things i've heard said they are pretty good for shoulder season;


----------



## sparkydog00 (Jul 27, 2011)

CrowBean said:
			
		

> Ive read mixed reviews on maine wood pellets. any opinions?



Opinions are like rectums...everybody has one.
I was a victim of the first season of this companies pellets...will never buy another product from them...enough said!


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 28, 2011)

SparkyDog said:
			
		

> Opinions are like rectums...everybody has one.
> I was a victim of the first season of this companies pellets...will never buy another product from them...enough said!



Lots of peeps had issues with the 1st season growing pains from MWP. I had my doubts about them and Did another test on them(Not an opinion but actual visable results) last season. All I can say is they stepped it up and are far into the premium standards and Ash content was well below 0.5%! Many peeps burned them last season and did very well with them. Scored a pellet in the Super Premium range for less than $200/ton. They were one of the best deals on the market last season in the Maine area.

Lets face something here. Many pellet manufactorers had issues with first season pellets, We call it growing pains. Others had issues when all they changed was minor things within the process. Its happened to many a pellet maker. We squaked and they listened. All I can say is if you haven't tried the latest, You might be missing out on a pretty decent pellet at a reasonable price. 

I sure wish some of the other MWP burners from last season would chime in and give us there thoughts on them????


----------



## bwep (Jul 28, 2011)

Last ton of the year was MWP for me. They burned great in my PF100 furnace. They were as good or slightly better than Greene Teams or Stove Chow. Not as good as the Sommer sets .....call those White lightning in my stove. If I could find MWP at 197 a ton in my local area.....I would be sitting on 5 ton now


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jul 28, 2011)

Check my sig line and remember I burned through 6 tons of two of the first several processes used by MWP and there is a huge difference between them and the ones I burned last season.  Enough of a difference so I ordered an additional 11 tons this spring.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Jul 28, 2011)

I would listen to the guy that plunks down $$$$ for 11 ton


----------



## save$ (Jul 28, 2011)

MWP are the best I have burned in my stove.  And they are the best priced!   I would add one word of caution.  Like any GOOD pellet, there is a chance that someone may get pellets that may not live up to a good experience.  I am talking about good pellets, which have been kept out uncovered on some hot parking lot.  Might complain of odors, or not burning  cleanly. Good pellets need to be stored in a way that their quality is not compromised. 
I won't deny that there are better pellets.  I just won't cough up the extra cash to get something that cost nearly half again as much when I can get very satisfactory results from these pellets which are made locally and sold to me by a small business man who take pride and care of his storage, handling, pricing, and then makes the extra effort of putting them in my garage where I don't have to move them again until I am ready to bring them in for burning.


----------



## Jack Morrissey (Jul 28, 2011)

How many different bags does Maine Woods use?  I noticed that the ones at home depot dont actually say Maine Woods, but has the MWP logo.  And they show a stove, not a cabin.....
Are they the same???


----------



## Augmister (Jul 28, 2011)

Had some MWPs last year and they were an OK shoulder pellet.  I thought they were very ashy in my Castille.   I am going to find some of their soft wood variety they now have for this year, in the fall and give them a shot.  Hey, for $197, the MVPs you find now will burn.   
My best score was a couple tons of Somersets @ $209/ton in February.   In addition, I have a ton of Barefoots and a half ton of MWPs left.   Just finished a new 16 x 16 shed and will buy my four tons for the 2012-13 season as soon as possible.


----------



## CelciusMaximus (Jul 28, 2011)

just picked up 20 bags at my local HD.
white bag with stove pictured on front.
they have a fresh cut wood smell


----------



## roadking88 (Jul 28, 2011)

i'm getting 3 ton delivered tomorrow and the picture on the bag are the cabin..
these are this year's pellets..........


----------



## EarlyMan (Jul 28, 2011)

SparkyDog said:
			
		

> CrowBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone has one heart, one liver too ..... but why rectums?  Just axein' ;-)

EarlyMan


----------



## VTrider (Jul 29, 2011)

My local HD also has the MWP for $197.00 / ton, nicely wrapped on pallets outside.  I'm assuming delivery is an option, anybody know off hand what the box store charges for delivery?


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Jul 29, 2011)

Last I heard it was $69 at Lowe's.  One pallet or more, same price.


----------



## mjbrown (Jul 29, 2011)

i have burned mwp's since the first yr of operation. yes, the first yr was bad,but mwp acknowledged this and took alot of those pellets back and exchanged them. 

over the past 3 yrs, the product has become steadily improved. dont know much on the technical side of things , such which pellet produces more heat or ash.....i shut my stove down once a week and clean it and dump ash.

 all i know and care about , is my house is a constant , steady 70 deg. and i can buy my pellets direct from the mill for $200 a ton more or less. i am looking forward to trying mwp's softwood pellets this yr as well.

 hats off to maine woods pellets...keep on truckin'!


----------



## AVIVIII (Jul 29, 2011)

EarlyMan said:
			
		

> SparkyDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hearts and livers tend not to stink.


----------



## sparkydog00 (Jul 29, 2011)

AVIVIII said:
			
		

> EarlyMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So how do the MWP's compare to the Okies or Vermonters...if you added Cubex you would have covered all my favorite pellets.


----------



## AVIVIII (Jul 29, 2011)

From what I remember from the few bags that I burned last year, they are reasonably clean, and low ash, though they didn't feel to be quite as hot. The P68 happily ate them as usual.

I would defer to anything that j_takeman did as far as testing or actual objective data.

At $214/ton I think the value will be fantastic.


----------



## iron stove (Jul 29, 2011)

I see Maine pellets in a white bag at my Home depot also.  New P-43, so I might just buy a ton, cant be that bad from what I hear.


----------



## AVIVIII (Jul 30, 2011)

out of all the stuff that I burned last year, they were by no means the worst.

They definitely out performed the Lignetics that I had and we won;t even talk about the Infernos.... I had to apologize to my stove after I burned those terrible things.


----------



## jdbell (Jul 30, 2011)

Has anyone seen any Maine's Choice, Stove Chow or Somerset's in southeastern MA.  I've only seen Green Supreme's (mwp) around here.


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Jul 30, 2011)

So Lowes is selling Green Supreme and those are Maine Wood Pellets for $197?  And Home Depot is selling Maine Wood Pellets which can be seen at the below site for $197/ton which is in a bag with a pellet stove on the front.  My local dealer is also selling Maine Wood Pellets at a higher price, in a different bag.  Are the Home Depot and Lowes MWP the same as the ones that appear to have a decent review in this thread, or are they a lower grade pellet?

Thanks!


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 30, 2011)

CrowBean said:
			
		

> found maine wood pellets 197 per ton at mansfield home depot. they have like 10 tons



Hingham MA HD also has them!


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 31, 2011)

Green Supreme are made by NEWP not MWP. Same pellet as the NEWP tan bag and Warm Front. Bagged at the Jaffery NH and also at the 2 New York plants. The bags will say where they are bagged at. FYI only.


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Jul 31, 2011)

T-Jakeman --

Thanks!  If it were up to you, which would you go with?  MWP or NEWP?  Looks like from your test the MWP did pretty good.

Thanks!


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 31, 2011)

Daves said:
			
		

> T-Jakeman --
> 
> Thanks!  If it were up to you, which would you go with?  MWP or NEWP?  Looks like from your test the MWP did pretty good.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't think your Mt. Vernon would have any issues with either brand. Price would be my key factor on what would get the final vote. One other thing is pellets vary from season to season, Both these brands have clearly tried to improve there overall quality. So this seasons batches could be even better than what I sampled.


----------



## novah (Aug 11, 2011)

SparkyDog said:
			
		

> CrowBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel the same way - it took me three seasons to get rid of 4 tons of their pellets. I had to sift the whole load by hand using a 12 x 18 frame with 1/8 hardware cloth stapled to it. Even if they now produce the best pellet ever made - they will not get another penny from me.


----------



## nhdblfan (Aug 15, 2011)

SparkyDog said:
			
		

> CrowBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, neighbors and I bout 10 tons what crap ! Never will I give Maine Wood Pellets another dime and will tel everyone how bad they are !


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Aug 15, 2011)

nhdblfan said:
			
		

> SparkyDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here let me correct that for you how bad they were.

HTH


----------



## Chris04626 (Aug 15, 2011)

MWP i had last year were great, plenty of heat, not much for fines


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 15, 2011)

jack56 said:
			
		

> How many different bags does Maine Woods use?  I noticed that the ones at home depot dont actually say Maine Woods, but has the MWP logo.  And they show a stove, not a cabin.....
> Are they the same???



Sorry jack56,I didn't see your post until I went back and read through them looking for the peeps that liked them. 

MWP has 2 bags(not counting the newest softwoods version) and both have the same pellet in them. The Log cabin is for the stove shops/pellet dealers, and the bag with the stove is most likely found at the box stores. The green state of maine is the older bags, Some of the new product was marketed in these bags but no way of telling the difference from the old AFAIK. Except when you burn them.


----------



## Chris04626 (Aug 15, 2011)

I had the green state of Maine logo for last years batch and they were great


----------



## save$ (Aug 15, 2011)

I bought 3 tons from SIB that are MWP late winter and the bag is yet another look.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 15, 2011)

save$ said:
			
		

> I bought 3 tons from SIB that are MWP late winter and the bag is yet another look.



Thanks save$, That's the first I have seen of them. Might have been slated for a Canadian sale and something went south so SIB got them?


----------



## Chris04626 (Aug 15, 2011)

yeah they appear Canadian to me


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Aug 15, 2011)

save$ said:
			
		

> I bought 3 tons from SIB that are MWP late winter and the bag is yet another look.



The telephone number on that bag belongs to MR Plantation 9900 Boul Bourque, Sherbrooke, QC, J1N 0G2 this is a garden center chain.


----------



## sb81 (Aug 16, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Daves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy, from what I gather, Greene Team is about the most desired brand from Lowes/HD however, tracking down in my area has been a bit of a pain... if I have easy access to Green Supreme and MWP all for $197 a ton, would you settle for the NEWPs/MWP?  Or continue to try to find Greene Team?  I currently have over 2 tons of NEWP/MWP/Stove Chow/Greene Team but was trying to hold out for a ton or two of Greene Team.

Thank you


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 16, 2011)

sb81 said:
			
		

> Howdy, from what I gather, Greene Team is about the most desired brand from Lowes/HD however, tracking down in my area has been a bit of a pain... if I have easy access to Green Supreme and MWP all for $197 a ton, would you settle for the NEWPs/MWP?  Or continue to try to find Greene Team?  I currently have over 2 tons of NEWP/MWP/Stove Chow/Greene Team but was trying to hold out for a ton or two of Greene Team.
> 
> Thank you



Greene Team will only be found at lowes AFAIK. The best pellet you'll find at the box stores IMHO is Somersets. Greene Team actually had a bit more ash than the other mentioned brands, but seemed to produce just a bit more heat. 

Only reason I purchased these is the $197 price tag. Once they bump up the price to their usual $298/ton. I'll be off to my local pellet dealers which have some really decent brands for much less. For $298/ton I can buy some over the top brands. I always try to send some of my business their way. Plus you can get them all season long, Never considered seasonal items at the pellet house!  Pellets are their business.


----------



## sb81 (Aug 16, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> sb81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you... so if I ask in a more direct way, would you be willing to wait around and/or travel 20-30 miles past your regular Lowes/Home Depot just to pickup one brand over the other?  Or more specifically, wait for some Greene Team to become available and potentially have to drive some extra 20-30 miles to get it, rather than just getting readily available MWP/NEWP now?  All brands are currently $197 a ton.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 16, 2011)

sb81 said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I usually wait as the extra travel and your time add's to the cost of the end total. I try to keep things close to home to save cash. If I am headed in that area for something else, I'll add them to the pickup list. I am kind of a penny pincher.

Now if the pellets I am hunting are outstanding? I might travel a bit farther to get them.


----------



## sb81 (Aug 16, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> sb81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually precisely my question!    Are Greene Team "outstanding" enough to wait longer and drive more over MWP/NEWPs?  Or should I just get the MWP or NEWPs now instead of waiting/potentially driving more.

Sorry for the "what should I do?!?" questions, but I am a first time pellet burner.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 16, 2011)

sb81 said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No need to say sorry! We all started right where your at! I am glad to assist where I can! 

I would just stay close to home. The little bit of difference probably doesn't warrant the extra time, cost for gas and effort to go 30 miles out of your way. Exception is if you have to travel to that area anyway! But that is just IMHO.


----------



## tumbles (Aug 17, 2011)

You can e mail green team and they will tell you when they are being shipped to in your area.  I was calling around looking for them and then finally found some.  I scored 2 tons of green team and I'm going to order 2 tons of the Super Premium MWP - BTU output supposed to be in the 8800 range and very low ash.  I burned MWP last year and they burned very well.  On a scale from 1 - 10 I would give them an 8.  Green team I would give a 9 for last season, only for heat output.  I would be happy with either pellet.  I agree with previous posters and was really pissed at them for what they produced in their 1st year.  However, they are much improved and getting better every year.  Scott Linkletter seem really dedicated to producing a great product.  You will do well with either pellet.  I burned Maine Choice last year and found the heat output good but a lot of ash.  Just my opinion.  Good Luck


----------



## sb81 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you for your insight!  I have over a ton of MWP and could get plenty more which I'm thinking about as I am getting sick of waiting for Greene Team... now when people say Super Premium WMP, do they sell a separate pellet from the log cabin/pellet stove white bags that are labeled Premium?  Or is there only a single pellet they sell that happens to have roughly .5% ash?

Thanks!


----------



## tumbles (Aug 17, 2011)

It's a seperate pellet made just from pine - 1OO% softwood.  The regular MWP pellet is a 65% hardwood and 35% softwood.  The Super Premiums have less than .05%ash and a little higher BTU's.  I just think it's less cleaning and more heat for minimal money.  I would be fine if I could only get the regular Maine pellets at they are really close in BTU output.  I just reallly want to see if a super premium pellet is really worth the money.  I will post as soon as I start burning.


----------



## webbie (Aug 17, 2011)

Please make sure to put fuel price reports where they belong - not in threads (if possible!)

The reason is simple. Most people don't live around the corner, and then we all have to read the thread to find out where, etc.....wastes a lot of time, IMHO.

So, put 'em here:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/fuels

The exception is something big, big, big like $150 a ton delivered to anyone in the Northeast..then it deserves a thread, maybe! But I do want to keep price reports where people can actually see them easily.


----------



## jmart (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree. It'll keep this forum more interesting.---Jerry


----------



## roadking88 (Aug 17, 2011)

tumbles said:
			
		

> It's a seperate pellet made just from pine - 1OO% softwood.  The regular MWP pellet is a 65% hardwood and 35% softwood.  The Super Premiums have less than .05%ash and a little higher BTU's.  I just think it's less cleaning and more heat for minimal money.  I would be fine if I could only get the regular Maine pellets at they are really close in BTU output.  I just reallly want to see if a super premium pellet is really worth the money.  I will post as soon as I start burning.



i got 3 tons of the cabin bag...
really interested in the outcome of the super premium for a few bucks more.i'll be looking for your post with the results...
thanks roadking..


----------



## WoodPorn (Aug 17, 2011)

jdbell said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen any Maine's Choice, Stove Chow or Somerset's in southeastern MA.  I've only seen Green Supreme's (mwp) around here.



Was @ HD in S.Attleboro last eve. They have Stove Chow for $197 p./ton
Like a true pellet crazed blithering idiot I looked under the plastic and BEHOLD...someone had already torn a bag open! so I snaggged a sample to compare to last years Somersets. I fond the Stove Chow to be a hair larger in Diamer=ter and quite a bit darker. (see pic)
I wonder if this is due to the amount of bark/crud or if is just a difference in raw material.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 17, 2011)

Woodporn,

Did you fill your pockets too? Isn't that like shop lifting? hehe :lol:


----------



## WoodPorn (Aug 17, 2011)

No, no pocket filling....jusrt a 3 or 4 pellet sample for comparison


----------



## WoodPorn (Aug 17, 2011)

I still laugh about las year when I went to HD and did my usual perouze of the englander models and found SMWilliamsons card in all of them That's marketing genious!!


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 17, 2011)

As far as the color goes, Some wood species are just darker than others. Bark in the mix is usually seen as specks in the pellet and it doesn't generally blend well or discolor the wood fiber.


----------

